# Stewart County Lease



## dcurran (Jan 16, 2008)

Looking for new members! Great hunting lease located in Stewart County, Georgia - 10 miles from Cusetta, GA. 910 acres, camping, power and water. Cost of $900.00 per year. For more information contact Danny Curran. Phone number: 239-994-9014
..Need Members for next year. 7 people hunted so far this year. Need members bad or just send money...Makes no difference to me.
Total members will be no more than 14.


----------



## JoeyWommack (Jan 16, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## BRIAN1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Any Hogs Out There?


----------



## Al Barrs (Jan 17, 2008)

*Small Hunting Lease for Two...*

My hunting partner and I are looking for a place to hunt each season about a week or two in Stewart County Georgia. We will exchange hunting on our Washington County Florida (FL Panhandle) lease or pay. We have our own accommodations and transportation. We are separated by only about 100 miles. I am a retired FL Education Administrator (community college, vo-tech center director and university. I was a FL Hunter Education Instructor for many years. My partner is a crew chief on a seismic ship and alternates 5 weeks work with 5 weeks home.) We bow hunt, muzzleload hunt and rifle hunt. Contact Al at e-mail address albarrs@wfeca.net


----------



## dcurran (Apr 8, 2008)

Don't know if any members are interested in hunting in the pan handle, but will ask.  Don't know if you are still interested, still need members.  Give a call and we can discuss.  Danny 239-994-9014


----------

